# W2 workshop- w/ David Lisch



## Eric (Jan 27, 2014)

View attachment 21894
View attachment 21893
View attachment 21892
View attachment 21891


Several weeks ago I attended a two day class at DL's shop to learn how to heat treat W2 to bring out a Hamon. We started with rough forged blanks. After forging a bit, and doing an initial grind, David showed us how to apply the clay- not clay at all- and demo'd the heat treat process using a gas forge and parks 50 quench oil. Then we finished grinding, sanding etc till we etched the blade, revealing the hamon. I left with an unfinished blade but with a nice hamon. I had to re- grind and etch the blade to get it as thin as I wanted, and finally made a handle for it this weekend using some stabilized box elder burl w/ black spacers. This is my first knife, start to finish and second western handle. Thought I would share some photos. The blade has not been sharpened yet. Thx for looking. Eric


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks good Eric ,I bet it was real fun. Any more pics ?


----------



## Eric (Jan 27, 2014)

Thx, it was a lot of fun! Maybe more after I clean up the blade and put the edge on. But if you mean of the class- no, sorry I didn't, but others did. I was trying just to keep up. Most people in the class had a lot more experience than I did. Several funny stories, for me at least, resulted from that. ER


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow that handle is beautiful. Pretty darn good for your 2nd western handle.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 27, 2014)

Lucky guy!
I wanna take a workshop with David Lisch. I'll bet it looks even better in person.


----------



## Eric (Jan 27, 2014)

Thx. It does look better in person-crappy lighting and cell phone. But also need to clean up the blade to make that Hamon POP. I am happy with the results though, the handle is super comfy, the blade wickedly thin, and surprisingly straight ! Next time I will focus a bit more on profile, the tip end is a bit fat for me, but i just sorta kept to the blanks overall shape. Anyway, thx for looking.


----------

